# Memory like a fish.



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd like to blame fish for a woman's desire to eat too much food!

When I approached my fish tank just now (with only the attention to sit at my laptop)...even though they only have a short memory, they all came to the corner of the tank to observe me! So...I opened the lid and ....they all rushed to the top (looking for food!).

Now...if fish have a short memory...why do they all come to say 'hello' when I go near and approach the surface when the top is open?? Food obviously has a power beyond memory! THUS -  the reason I must eat to much is.....because I have a memory like a fish!

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I am sure fish have loving and friendly personalities...i dont believe they have bad memories!! 
pobby x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Love the theory!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's brilliant logic. And as a pisces..... I'm off to find the biscuit tin in case I forget where it was 2 mins ago....


----------

